# Supension difference??



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If you google cruze zlink you can see an image of what the rear suspension with the zlink looks like. I'm 99% sure the LS cruze does not have the zlink in the rear. 

The LS & eco manual are the only 2011-2012 cars without the zlink. from what I read the 2013 removes the zlink from the 1LT also unless you get the RS package.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah I actually just found that the LS and Eco do not have the zlink suspension, now i have to hope that I can find coil overs for the LS since it seems that K sport only has them for the zlink suspension.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a z link in my 11 ls auto


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Zlink or more correctly, Watts Link, is really an add on to the standard rear suspension to stop sideways movement, so I really would ask why they can't be used on any Cruze. I may be wrong but it is worth the asking, good luck.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jonnyukon said:


> I have a z link in my 11 ls auto
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In 2011 and possibly 2012, the LS got the z-link. starting in 2013+, only the 2LT, LTZ, diesel and RS packaged cars have the z-link.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Whatever if you have the Z-link or not, any coil-over kit will fit on any Cruze, since the mounting points are all the same.

Of course, it wont have the same effect on all Cruze, since some have heavier engines and some other differences, but you can share shocks and coils between them.

Im at my 3rd suspension setup on my Cruze already, lol, and soon, my 4th...


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm just glad I have the z link lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a 2011 LS Cruze, no Z-link, and have the Bilstein B14 coilover kit.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The Zlink or more correctly, Watts Link, is really an add on to the standard rear suspension to stop sideways movement, so I really would ask why they can't be used on any Cruze. I may be wrong but it is worth the asking, good luck.


The Z link is NOT a Watts linkage. It is hooked up exactly the opposite of a Watts linkage. It does look like a Watts linkage but the way it is hooked up actually allows a lot of side to side suspension movement. It does transfer movement from one side and create a opposite movement on the other side. Example: If the right rear is deflected inboard, say during cornering, the z link will pull the left rear tire inboard as well creating a fairly stable cornering feeling. If it were a Watts linkage then the ends would be connected to the frame and the center section would be connected to a solid bar connecting the 2 rear wheels. A Watts linkage would hold that solid bar centered under all circumstances. Watts linkages were designed for solid rear axles but can be adapted for independent rear suspensions as I described.

If it were a Watts link Chevy would have called it a Watts link...there is no copy write...


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There are hundreds of articles online, calling it a "Z-Link, or watts link" so not sure about this one.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> I have a 2011 LS Cruze, no Z-link, and have the Bilstein B14 coilover kit.


R u sure? I checked an mine does


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> The Z link is NOT a Watts linkage. It is hooked up exactly the opposite of a Watts linkage. It does look like a Watts linkage but the way it is hooked up actually allows a lot of side to side suspension movement. It does transfer movement from one side and create a opposite movement on the other side. Example: If the right rear is deflected inboard, say during cornering, the z link will pull the left rear tire inboard as well creating a fairly stable cornering feeling. If it were a Watts linkage then the ends would be connected to the frame and the center section would be connected to a solid bar connecting the 2 rear wheels. A Watts linkage would hold that solid bar centered under all circumstances. Watts linkages were designed for solid rear axles but can be adapted for independent rear suspensions as I described.
> 
> If it were a Watts link Chevy would have called it a Watts link...there is no copy write...


The back axle in the Cruze is a solid bar and in the Holden Cruze it is called a "watts link", so yes watts link is the correct term. Zlink is just the name used to market it.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The back axle in the Cruze is a solid bar and in the Holden Cruze it is called a "watts link", so yes watts link is the correct term. Zlink is just the name used to market it.


Sorry it is NOT!

The solid axle on the US Cruze is basically a u shaped bar that has a 18"-22" drag link. Does not qualify as a solid rear axle.

I've been driving race cars for 35 years and know my way around suspensions. If you don't believe me please do a simple wiki search.

The Cruze rear suspension is EXACTLY the opposite of a Watts Link. That is not necessarily bad...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> Sorry it is NOT!
> 
> The solid axle on the US Cruze is basically a u shaped bar that has a 18"-22" drag link. Does not qualify as a solid rear axle.
> 
> ...


OK than TOP GEAR don't know what they are talking about then. This is a quote from an article from them.

The model worth your attention is the SRi. It's got a 132kW 1.6-litre turbopetrol donk, Holden-calibrated sports suspension with a stiffer rear torsion beam plus the Watts link to keep it properly located, 17-inch alloys with 225/50 Bridgestones, a leather-wrapped wheel and gear lever, and a body kit.

Here is the entire article if you care to read it. By the way I got my licence in 1964 and also am licensed to drive heavy vehicles.

2013 Holden Cruze SRi | Top Gear


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

File:Watts_linkage.gif

I do not care what Top Gear says if they are WRONG. The above shows what a real Watts Link does. the link on a Cruze is hooked up exactly the opposite of the above link. The center is held constant and the ends are allowed to move with the outer links. It does not do the same function as a Watts Link


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> File:Watts_linkage.gif
> 
> I do not care what Top Gear says if they are WRONG. The above shows what a real Watts Link does. the link on a Cruze is hooked up exactly the opposite of the above link. The center is held constant and the ends are allowed to move with the outer links. It does not do the same function as a Watts Link


If the torsion beam is not a solid axle, how often should you give it a wheel alignment?


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> If the torsion beam is not a solid axle, how often should you give it a wheel alignment?


What the **** does an alignment have to do with suspension design?

Look, I'm not going to argue about this any more. Look it up, read what I've said and draw your own conclusions. I am correct on this and if you don't like that's too bad. It is fact.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> What the **** does an alignment have to do with suspension design?
> 
> Look, I'm not going to argue about this any more. Look it up, read what I've said and draw your own conclusions. I am correct on this and if you don't like that's too bad. It is fact.


Only a solid link between two wheels doesn't need alignment. Any independence has to be correctly aligned, so Cruze has a solid link even though it has some twisting in it.

http://media.gm.com/media/us/en/bui...nt/Pages/news/us/en/2011/Oct/1027_verano.html


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Only a solid link between two wheels doesn't need alignment. Any independence has to be correctly aligned, so Cruze has a solid link even though it has some twisting in it.
> 
> Buick Goes Back to the Future for All-New Verano



In in the article you just posted it clearly states that the Z Link is based off a Watts Link but it is not a Watts Link!

Quote:

Z-link is based on the Watt’s linkage, a device invented by James Watt in 1784 to drive a steam engine piston in a straight up-and-down motion. Automotive engineers have since used Watt’s linkage to prevent sideways motion between the axle and body of a vehicle. General Motors’ exclusive Z-link design is a refinement of that technology.


And your "solid rear axle" is simply a twist beam that is functionally an integrated roll bar. VW has been using them with great success since the '70s...famous for lifting their inside rear wheels in hard cornering. But it is considered independant.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Jonnyukon said:


> R u sure? I checked an mine does
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's my understanding the 2011 LS is a standard torsion beam suspension.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

30 Ounce said:


> In in the article you just posted it clearly states that the Z Link is based off a Watts Link but it is not a Watts Link!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Chevy Cruze Europe also calls it a Watts Link, but I guess you know best so I will bow to your knowledge.

From 2003, Suzuki of *Europe* began manufacturing the Cruze as the Suzuki. *Chevrolet* announced that it *will* unveil a refreshed ... In 2011, a new Watt's *link* torsion beam *rear suspension*, first *used* on the Opel Astra (J), comes as standard .


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Well here is a pic of my rear suspension.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jonnyukon said:


> Well here is a pic of my rear suspension.
> View attachment 149298
> 
> 
> ...


That is the bracket that holds the Watts Link, here is what the rear suspension actually looks like complete with Watts Link.

View attachment 149314


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

2011 ls auto


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jonnyukon said:


> 2011 ls auto
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That makes no difference to the suspension. Some cars come with the watts link, others like my diesel don't. The watts link is most effective on a RWD car, especially one with leaf springs. A car with IRS simply doesn't need or uses it as the diff where it would be attached is already bolted to the car.It would help on a Cruze, but you would only notice the difference under extreme driving.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

30 Ounce said:


> Sorry it is NOT!
> 
> The solid axle on the US Cruze is basically a u shaped bar that has a 18"-22" drag link. Does not qualify as a solid rear axle.
> 
> ...


Actually I found a gm diagram that calls it the same thing in the same diagram


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

Jarret said:


> Actually I found a gm diagram that calls it the same thing in the same diagram





Jarret said:


> Actually I found a gm diagram that calls it the same thing in the same diagram





30 Ounce said:


> Sorry it is NOT!
> 
> The solid axle on the US Cruze is basically a u shaped bar that has a 18"-22" drag link. Does not qualify as a solid rear axle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

In Australia, the "Z Link", is actually called a "Watts Link", and is standard in the 1.6T models. They also come with front and rear anti roll bars from the factory, with 10mm lower and stiffer suspension.


----------

